# If you answer yes to 5 or more of these



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Then you need Help - send your dog - decoys & - guns to me (for safe keeping) & check yourself in - the 1st step is to admidt your addicted

Did you ever lose time from work or school due to duck hunting? 
Has duck hunting ever made your home life unhappy? 
Did duck hunting affect your reputation?
Have you ever felt remorse after duck hunting?
Did duck hunting cause a decrease in your ambition or efficiency? 
After a hunt, did you have a strong urge to return and hunt more?
Did you often duck hunt until your last dollar was gone?
Did you ever borrow to finance your duck hunting? 
Have you ever sold anything to finance duck hunting? 
Were you reluctant to use "Decoy money" for normal expenditures? 
Did duck hunting make you careless of the welfare of yourself and your family?
Did you ever duck hunt longer than you had planned? 
Have you ever duck hunted to escape worry or trouble? 
Have you ever committed, or considered committing, an illegal act to finance duck hunting? 
Did duck hunting cause difficulty in sleeping? 
Do arguments, disappointments or frustrations create within you an urge to duck hunt? 
Did you ever have an urge to celebrate any good fortune by a few hours of duck hunting?

:wink:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fetch:

You forgot one:

Are you a senior member of any waterfowl forum websites?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

At school Im known for talking to much about waterfowling, but what can a guy do :roll: 
Yuo can count me in as one of those guys.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I get told to be quiet all the time becuase im talking waterfowl all the time


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Fetch....oh the memories. RIP Fetch!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I need to check in as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Every once in a while 3.5 year old threads come back to life.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol, ya i answered yes to pretty much all of them. at school people always tell me tos hut up because i talk to much about it.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

how about missing a date because of duck hunting.

how about pissing off your girlfriend because of duck hunting.

how about missing family functions eg... thanks giving, Christmas because of duck hunting.

how about telling the ole' lady you'd rather hunt ducks than have sex.

how about if it seems like you are romancing your decoys more than your wife.

i think there are many excuses as to why we do what we do because of duck hunting.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IF I CHECK IN DO THEY HAVE DUCK HUNTING VIDEOS TO WATCH?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Every once in a while 3.5 year old threads come back to life.


As I took a Sunday morning stroll through the Nodak Outdoors Hunting & Fishing Forums "duck hunting" page I came across Fetch as the author and went from  to !! cripes talk about an alarm clock! After I brushed myself off I continued on. :lol:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

My wife actually encourages my duck hunting or bird hunting, gets me and the dog out of the house. Apparently its hard to clean with Lab and Hubby under foot.

Come on remorse after hunting. I feel sorry for myself that I didn't shoot more.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

count me in...how much is it all cost....i am in bad


----------



## huntfishmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

i think i need your address, guilty on many counts... my friends despise me for my incessant chatter.... :roll:


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

My duck hunting got so bad I went on a week long binge and returned for my wedding just hours before the rehearsal dinner. My best man and I had were still under the influence of duck hunting bliss for the whole rehersal. At one point I actually slept with a beatiful 19 year old virgin North Dakota beauty because her family had land to hunt. I am still ashamed of that :thumb:

Rehab is for quitters!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok i got about 7 yes' i am sending my gun and decoys asap


----------

